# waxing tractors



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I noticed yesterday my plastic hood looked oxidized. Does anyone know of a wax or something else to put on plastic hoods and fenders to make them shine.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

You should wax them ... just like you do a car. Do as I say not as I do.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I try to use the automotive was-and-wax at least twice a year, then follow with a was-as-you-dry spray on all the large surfaces like the hood.

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I would suggest a non abrasive wax like for clear coat finish on a plastic surface. Martin


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone know how to clean faded, spotty/moldy plastic before waxing? It has a whiteish oxidizing on it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

There is a company that makes a paint restorer especially for tractors. I will see if I can find it. Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone told me to just replace my fenders. They weren't too expensive. Lol


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

THe company that make the paint restorer is Dakota Shine. I think their in Mitchell, South Dakota?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for that name. That's what I was looking for. Not sure wher they are located but it does work wonders on the 1 tractor I have seen it used on.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Definitely cheaper than repainting but that is pretty steep. What about a clay bar and a cleaner wax like Mother's brand?


----------

